# Here is 'da herd.'



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wanted to share pics of our hoofkids.

 

This is my mustang cremello colt. His name is Boo! and he couldn't be a sweetier baby, he hasn't been like I heard about stud colts at all. Of all of our horses, this one is actually mine. (So far....)



Position the dotted box over the person you want to tag. Resize the box by dragging the borders to frame the person's face. Type their name in the input box to the right, select the appropriate person, and we'll make a link to their profile! 
In this photo:​

​ 

Now this is the other two members right now. The grey is my hubby's mare, her name is Chara (Gaelic for 'friend') and the palomino paint is my littlest's, his name is Odin. The grey mare is about 4 years old, a warmblood and over 17 hands, and a huge marshmellow. The paint is 27 years old, deaf as a post, and is the pet of my 7 year old, they have quite the love affair going. He can be a stubborn butt sometimes, but he LOVES his little golden-headed bringer of carrots and apples. 

Here are those two together, my hubby on his mare, and my oldest daughter (who is horseless at the moment) with the colt.....


​Position the dotted box over the person you want to tag. Resize the box by dragging the borders to frame the person's face. Type their name in the input box to the right, select the appropriate person, and we'll make a link to their profile! 
In this photo:​









 
​


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I tried to take all that stuff out, but it won't let me, I lost connection for a second and I guess I lost my 'window' to edit in.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanx!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i love your kids.....jus a reminder even a little sun will cause the colt to get sun burn. i have a bald face paint ane she has ti live pretty much year round wiith a fly mask w/ a hose extender on to block out the harsh rays. when i ride her i put sunblock spf 60+ on her face. mostly nose area and eyes.







Home > Pest Control > Fly Sheets & Masks 







*HorseSense Extended Fly Mask-With Ears*
Designed in durable netting to protect eyes from UV rays while extended nose style provides more facial coverage. Adjustable fastener and cooler comfort cotton trim. Color: gray with black trim
Specify Size: Small Horse (Arab/Yearling) or Average Horse (Quarter Horse)

Retail Value $20.95


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww very nice!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanx again.

Actually, he is pretty smart. When I got him, he had been in a dirt lot with no real shade, and it was summer. He has the full run of our pastures, with trees, and I have noticed he keeps himself outta the sun during the sun's zenith. On cloudy days he sometimes is out in the afternoon. He couldn't have any shade (and I can assure you he had no other protection) where I got him from, and he makes full use of what he has here. But when I take him showing, particularly, I will always bear in mind he needs protection. 

I have 2 shelters, a shed and a barn. 

My kids are awesome, my littlest has the equus gene. My oldest likes her Playstation and guns (like daddy.) She enjoys our horses (she found out if she has her own horse mommy is actually gonna make her groom and feed it, so she opted to enjoy the ones she ain't gotta care for.)


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Ooo I love the albino!! I usually dont! Hahaha but yeah theres plenty on sunscreens to use... My trainer uses this powder stuff works great, but I'll have to find out what its called...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

gorgeous horses.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you! Actually, I don't think albinoism exists in horses (that is what I have heard, anyhow) and Boo! was born a really light chestnut, almost a palomino, and he went completely white by like 5 months. From what I am to understand, cremellos start off chestnut or palomino and turn completely white (always with the blue eyes) and a sabino starts off as a bay and goes almost white, with red tips on the mane and tail (again with the blue eyes.) It is real unusual, I have been told, to have a cremello mustang particularly. We don't know if he is full mustang or half, the mare was a BLM mare that was pregnant when the lady who sold him to me got her, but wether she came off the range pregnant or got pregnant at the big ranch she was at before we don't know. He is really eye-catching tho, and I am picturing him in Native American getup, and he looks good!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Interesting! Well he looks albino to me lol! Anyway here is the sunblock I told you I would find out about...

Off my trainers blog:
* My Pony Sunblock *


*MSRP*: $20 for a 4.5 oz container (enough for about 60 daily applications for one horse)

*Rating*: ***** (5 out of 5)

*Manufacturer Website*: Home Page

I love this product! I own a two year old APHA Medicine Hat filly, and of course her face sunburns easily. I had tried baby products on her, but they irritated her skin and the smell deterred her from eating for awhile after it was applied. I also worried, like many horse owners, about her licking the human sunblock chemicals off her lips. So when I discovered My Pony Sunblock at the Pomona Equine Affaire, I was very interested in a sunblock made especially for animals. 

My Pony Sunblock is made of 100% pharmaceutical-grade natural minerals, it's safe to put around animal's eyes, nose and mouth, rectum and genitalia. It's not just for horse's either: the manufacturer lists their product as being suitable for dogs, cats, cattle, and pigs as well. 

Each tub of the product comes with a small, diamond-shaped cosmetic sponge, and you can apply the sunblock dry, or mix it with water to form a paste. The minerals actually bond with the skin and create a thin protective layer, rather than needing to be rubbed into the skin like with traditional lotions. Basically, so long as you can see the powder, it's working. In my experience, one application lasts nearly a full 24 hours. 

Moreover, I think that this product is a fantastic value. A little goes a long way, and at the rate I've been going, I think that my 9 oz tub ($32) will likely last me the rest of the year.


----------

